# Can a CPC-A work from home?



## codingandbilling@ptd.net (May 18, 2010)

I am graduating and preparing to take the exam?  I am on disability and can only work part-time because of pain levels and income limits.  Can I work from home as an apprentice level coder, will someone give me work?


----------



## twizzle (May 18, 2010)

*Working from home*

It's highly unlikely you will be able to work from home. Companies who want to employ remote coders usually set tough tests for those seeking employment as they will be working independently. They need to know you can do the job to a high standard, without supervision. A colleague of mine recently sat one of these tests and failed ( not by much ). She has been certified for several years and has a lot of coding experience.


----------



## sparkles1077 (May 18, 2010)

It would be difficult.  I have a remote position with a large Children's hospital.  However, there are strict regulations.  We have to meet standards monthly, and if we complain or disagree with workload in any way, or make errors, we are penalized are remote days.  We still have to go to meetings etc.  So,  some of this work at home advertising is really overdone.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (May 19, 2010)

Most Remote coding postions are held for Coders who have 3 or more years experiance. And some Remote Coding postions want more years than that.. 
It would be best to find a Part time postion at a Physicians office or Hospital for a Few Years First.


----------

